# CNC Plasma Table and projects



## wickedinhere

I built a cnc plasma table cause i love working with metal. I got it up and running last weekend and here are my first projects.


----------



## speckle-catcher

cool - can you share some photos/instructions/costs of how you built the table?


----------



## wickedinhere

Here u go.


----------



## wickedinhere




----------



## wickedinhere




----------



## wickedinhere

Its a bulltear gantry kit that included everything but the table and plasma cutter.
I paid 5200 for the kit shipped to me plus another 2000 for the hypertherm PM45 with machine torch. I have about 650 in metal for the table and water tray and the rest was labor. I just followed the plans that are included with the kit and it all went well i had a few problems but i caused them and they were easily fixed any questions just ask.


----------



## wickedinhere

http://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b235/wickedinhere/?action=view&current=IMG_0484.mp4


----------



## bassmaster2004

Sweet table and machine. I have a 4x8 table myself and make some amazing stuff on it. Just FYI I learned the hard way don't put the computer that close to the machine. I build me a wooden cabinet with two wide doors and plenty deep to hold files and other office supply. I have it mounted on a custom rolling stand. It works really good. Have fun with it, I payed mine off in a little under 6 months doing side jobs.


----------



## wickedinhere

YEah i need to move the computer or build a shield for it. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Matagorda Mako

That is pretty awesome. I would love to have something like that at my house but its out of my budget for now. Again a very nice setup


----------



## wickedinhere

Thanks, here are a few more projects.


----------



## wickedinhere

Latest projects firepits and a few other things.


----------



## wickedinhere




----------



## EndTuition

Nice work!
I built a CNC router and lathe. Then sold it to a gun shop for engraving. I really wanted a plasma cutter, but I'm sure I'd burn down my garage.

Sort of miss fussing with the stuff.


----------



## bassguitarman

Nice work!!


----------



## chucktx

great work....what do the firepits sell for??


----------



## saltwatersensations

chucktx said:


> great work....what do the firepits sell for??


x2


----------



## fy0834

I would be interested in a custom fire pit... pm me, if interested in doing some custom work.:work:


----------



## wickedinhere

Rings are 125.00 for ones i have built,custom will be higher just depending on what u want. Pm what you want and if i can do it i will give you a price. Deposit required.


----------



## wickedinhere

Few more projects.


----------



## wickedinhere

Table i made for my dad for christmas.


----------



## ELF62

Those are some great work!


----------



## mustangeric

love it how big are the fire boxes?


----------



## wickedinhere

Thanks guys. The fire rings are 30 inches across. Here is a new one i just finished.


----------



## wickedinhere




----------



## LaserLine

I'm impressed. Your projects are very nice. Built your own machine. Very impressive. I've been laser engraving for a long time and see a lot of projects, not many in your caliber. I like the table you made for your dad, and of course the fish, well all of them are nice.


----------



## wickedinhere

Here are a few signs i have made lately.


----------



## Truckpeddler

That is some precise work you are doing. You make me want one but I would probably never be able to finish with quite the results. Nice work.


----------



## cfulbright

That redfish is kick ***. I love metal work!


----------



## wickedinhere

Thanks!


----------

